# 5 man perch limit



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Fished between the intake and west sister in 26 fow. Pulled a 5 man limit of 150 perch in 2 1/2 hours. 58 lbs at the cleaner. A little slow at first but steady then it picked up as the morning went on and the sun came out and was up and down .Great grade if fish. Nothing under 9". Also trolled a little on the way in and picked up 6 walleye. Great day on the lake!


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Fished between the intake and west sister in 26 fow. Pulled a 5 man limit of 150 perch in 2 1/2 hours. 58 lbs at the cleaner. A little slow at first but steady then it picked up as the morning went on and the sun came out and was up and down .Great grade if fish. Nothing under 9". Also trolled a little on the way in and picked up 6 walleye. Great day on the lake!


For those of us not familiar with where "the intake and west sister" is located, where is that? I'm around the Cleveland area. I'm assuming you're in the Western Basin around Catawba?


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Toledo water intake,and West Sister Island.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes far Western basin. Forgot to add we used goldies. No shiners were available anywhere around our area.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

cheddarthief said:


> For those of us not familiar with where "the intake and west sister" is located, where is that? I'm around the Cleveland area. I'm assuming you're in the Western Basin around Catawba?


the intake is between Anchor Pointe marina(Cooley Canal)and W.Sister island


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Man does that sound like an awesome day on the lake. If the perch are hitting goldys, then who needs emeralds? Goldys stay alive a lot better then emeralds.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

There’s a lot of water between the two!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

They will definitely eat goldies if you get on them. We've pulled many quick limits in less then 2 hours with goldies over the last couple of years since the emerald shortage. I'll take emeralds over goldies hands down but they will definitely work if emeralds aren't available. If the bite is slow try cutting them in half. Usually works better then whole ones on most days.


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

1more said:


> There’s a lot of water between the two!


No kidding about 8 miles of water


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

1more said:


> There’s a lot of water between the two![/QUOT


 Yes there is a lot of water between the 2 and yes roughly 8 miles between them. We was about directly between the 2 so I'd say about 4 miles past the intake and roughly 4 miles before west sister. Sorry I didn't right down the coordinates but we was in 26 fow. So I guess best I can tell you is line yourself up between the 2 and go til you find 26 fow and that's where we was roughly. Best I can tell you unfortunately.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

We fished the past 5 days. Were between Kelleys and South Bass north of Kelleys. Large pack of boats up there every day. We limited (2 man) every day. Great size fish too! Our weights went 20,23,21,23,26 pounds. We used goldies on bottom with crappie rigs. Would put sinker to bottom and leave it on bottom with a tight line. Fish would only hit if sinker was in contact with the bottom.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Way to nail them skip! Great report!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Cant miss the charters


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

whats the going rate for perch cleaning?


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Not 100% sure but I think it's around $1.50lb live weight give or take.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

I paid 1 dollar a pound last weekend.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow that's cheap!!!!


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

$1.25 a pound here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll have to double-check wild wings but I believe it was $1.50 maybe I was wrong.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Last year, bays edge was $1.25/ pound


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

If you can average 3 perch per pound on the West end you are catching nice fish. We too have found that smashing/cutting the goldies most certainly improves the fishing on most days.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Seems to be the average on the west end lately which concerns me. We had 4 perch under 7" in 2 trips. 7-8" used to be average perch on the west end with lots of 5-6" throwbacks. It's scary that there seems to be no small perch right now. A big concern for the future. Maybe not but definitely has never wondering what has changed so much and why .


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

just curious,you guys that way dont clean your own fish?
or are you selling them?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

gotagetm said:


> just curious,you guys that way dont clean your own fish?
> or are you selling them?


Their taking them to a fish cleaner.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Seems to be the average on the west end lately which concerns me. We had 4 perch under 7" in 2 trips. 7-8" used to be average perch on the west end with lots of 5-6" throwbacks. It's scary that there seems to be no small perch right now. A big concern for the future. Maybe not but definitely has never wondering what has changed so much and why .


I was out Sunday morning closer to the intake than you walleye runner about 20 to 21 fow and I had about 10 to 12 throwbacks under 6 inch so there is some small ones there. My 30 went 10 lbs at butch and Dennys they were slammed with perch mine weren't done until late monday
Matt


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

gotagetm said:


> just curious,you guys that way dont clean your own fish?
> or are you selling them?


Uh that would be ilegal


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

Matt63 said:


> Uh that would be ilegal


Not sure on your regs in Ohio


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

Not sure of your regs in Ohio, just curious


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

The people having there fished cleaned is for the own personal consumption not for retail. There are fish cleaner all over the place up and down the lake for people to drop them off and have them cleaned and picked up later.


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

That's pretty cool, nothing like that here I know of , just do my own


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> I was out Sunday morning closer to the intake than you walleye runner about 20 to 21 fow and I had about 10 to 12 throwbacks under 6 inch so there is some small ones there. My 30 went 10 lbs at butch and Dennys they were slammed with perch mine weren't done until late monday
> Matt


Great report and glad to hear there are some small ones being caught. I've heard a lot of good reports around the intake and over near little cedar point also.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

gotagetm said:


> That's pretty cool, nothing like that here I know of , just do my own


Makes it nice if your short on time. Just drop them off go clean the boat and pick up on your way out. Very convenient! A little pricey if you fish a lot but well worth it to me because I'm always short on time .


----------



## GoldenBear (Mar 28, 2017)

Buck a pound at the marblehead fish cleaners on Route 269 last weekend.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^ what he said. They did a great job.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Fished the same area today as last Sunday with about the same results. 4 man linit 120 fish today and done in a little over 3 hours. We had to move 4 times before we got the going but when we finally found them it was non stop fast action. Our perch went for 48lbs at the cleaners today. Really nice grade of fish again. We ran out of meinkes today instead of wild wings. Fish dropped off at Szuch's to be cleaned. I actually didn't see how much they charge there because one of the guys grabbed the tickets and said he has the cleaning bill. All he said was it was cheaper per pound then last week. Another great day on the lake!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Fished the same area today as last Sunday with about the same results. 4 man linit 120 fish today and done in a little over 3 hours. We had to move 4 times before we got the going but when we finally found them it was non stop fast action. Our perch went for 48lbs at the cleaners today. Really nice grade of fish again. We ran out of meinkes today instead of wild wings. Fish dropped off at Szuch's to be cleaned. I actually didn't see how much they charge there because one of the guys grabbed the tickets and said he has the cleaning bill. All he said was it was cheaper per pound then last week. Another great day on the lake!


Runner, know where you were at, we were back west(same line) 22fow caught 60, needed to be out earlier, (Sat) when the breeze quit, the fish quit..good thing, was gettin HOT


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Runner, know where you were at, we were back west(same line) 22fow caught 60, needed to be out earlier, (Sat) when the breeze quit, the fish quit..good thing, was gettin HOT


We tried in a little closer around 22 where you was at then went to 24 then moved out to 25. We was picking at them every spot but wanted to find a better bite. When we got to 25' we moved again a little west and it was on!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Got our 60 today east of the intake. Had to move 5 times and was a tough bite today. Lots of marks everywhere. 20 fow about a mile or so east . Tried out deeper but the best bite seemed to be in closer. Gold spreaders from janns netcraft. My favorite! Goldies from Szuch's. Tons of boats in the area just have to find active fish. Most struggled to catch limit from what I heard. 20 lbs at the cleaners. Al Szuch's $1.25 lb and they do a great job! No bones!!!! Will vacuum sealer them also if you ask. $.50 a bag. Be back in the morning but will be out looking in different areas for fish. Took til 11:00 to get them. Good luck!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the report I will be out in the morning in that area. I'm on Cooley across from the state ramp so not far of a run.
Matt


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

No problem and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear the reports from that region.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe I'm too frugal, maybe too ambitious?, but I don't think I'd ever consider paying for fish cleaning. If you got time to fish, you have time to clean(JMO)! I think it's a reason to sit in an a/c bar and drink beer! Anyway, I relish trying to see if I can read news print thru the backbones(and I can do it quickly!) I feel using a small, sharp fileting knife is my way of paying "final tribute" to the perch(Erie Gold!) Don't mind a bit as I'm thinking of the "ultimate" pay-off! Doing 30 perch is child's play! To each, his own!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Got 90 today and 2 bonus walleye. Another tough day for us as we really had to search and find them again today. Took from 7-1pm to get them. We started near the intake about 1/4 mile east. It was ok at first then shut down so we moved out a little about a mile north if the intake. We had good marks but slow fishing. We picked a few more and moved again. This time we went a little west and found some nice marks and again slow pick and smaller fish then we've been getting so we went deeper looking for bigger fish and found them .We ended up about 4 miles north of the intake half way to west sister where we fished the last couple weeks 26 fow. Not super hot and heavy but steady and real nice fish to make up for our smaller fish at the beginning. No other boats around most werr in closer. Our fish went 38lbs at the cleaner. Not as good as the last couple weekends but still a great day and weekend at the lake. Hope to be out again next weekend and can only hope for the same kind of conditions.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> To each, his own!


My thought exactly. 2 of us today from 9 to 12 could only muster 35 perch but weighed 15 lbs at the cleaner quite a few 12 inchers and probably 15 to 20 throwbacks. Started 1/2 mile east of the intake moved 3 times but found the slow bite all 3 times. That sun was a hot one today with no breeze. It definitely would have helped the bite if there was some breeze.


----------

